
Apple: could you please use standards, not your own, when streaming? - t_fatus
Why is Apple keynote streamed using &quot;Apple’s HTTP Live Streaming (HLS) technology&quot;? Seriously? Without any fallback protocol?
======
noobie
I reckon they think whoever has interest in watching a live keynote is already
an Apple fanboy/customer.

